# Live Oak, FL - 1 yr M -Extremely bad adoption rate



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Original Message: 
My name is Sally Roman. I am the city of live oak(fl.) animal control officer. I have an extremely bad adoption rate. Most of my animals (even pure breeds) go down. I have a P.B. German Shep. Appx. 1 yr old. a male,very sweet and gentle boy.Any "Word" you can pass along to other "Rescue" groups would be wonderful!!! Thank You! 

Sincerely, 
Sally Roman 

email: [email protected]


(no pictures came with email)


----------

